# Need a high PH, low GH/KH tank



## Mac Myers (Oct 12, 2010)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to do this?
I was going to start with RO water and Cichlid substrate.

Any thoughts? :huh:


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I would think to use RO water and to add Calcium Carbonate to raise pH to achieve what you want. 

Would wait for other responses though, my suggestion may be wrong.*


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

For a high pH low kh tank I would use peat moss in the substrate and live plants.

Which the cichlids would attack to perhaps you will need to protect the plants with some kind of partition or other refugium.

The live plants raise the pH by sucking out the carbon dioxide.


my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What is your water out of your tap?


----------



## Mac Myers (Oct 12, 2010)

PH 7.8
GH/KH off the chart. 
*c/p*


----------

